# Squares and rectangles - a Warhammer armies project log



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Having spent the last few months immersed in 40k I'm going to move a little towards Warhammer, if for no other reason than I'm sick of playing armies consisting of Space Marine after Space Marine. However in a fitting irony my first major army for Warhammer will be the Warriors of Chaos, an army I know to be fairly popular with players.

So to start with here's a couple of work in progress shots of two of my Chaos Warrior units.

The first is a unit of Nurgle Warriors:










The second a somewhat larger unit of Khorne warriors who I'm retrofitting with hand weapons:










This latter unit had been carrying great weapons, but they kept falling out and were a bugger to put in place anyway, so I removed the remaining great weapons using a 5 kilogram weight and carefully calculated dropping.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

They look good  I really like how you painted the nurgle themed warriors


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

WinZip said:


> They look good  I really like how you painted the nurgle themed warriors


Cheers mate, as for the Nurgle warriors, drybrushed camo green, a nice simple way to paint.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Yay for nurgle, im liking the green so far, are you planning on adding any rust and such to the armour? +rep for nurgle goodness


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I love how the nurgle ones look.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

yanlou said:


> Yay for nurgle, im liking the green so far, are you planning on adding any rust and such to the armour? +rep for nurgle goodness


First off thanks for the reputation. As to your question, yes I'm going to try adding some rust. Also I'm thinking about cutting the ends off of any swords to make them reminisicent of the powerweapon the Plague Marine Champion carries.

Do people think this would work?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> ...I removed the remaining great weapons using a 5 kilogram weight and carefully calculated dropping.


Interesting technique.

Are you planning on keeping the Nurgle Warriors' cloaks green?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Interesting technique.
> 
> Are you planning on keeping the Nurgle Warriors' cloaks green?


I was going to, but if you've got a suggestion I'm willing to listen.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> I was going to but if you've got a suggestion I'm willing to listen.


As WHFB rank-and-file models are less characterful I think more than one large colour helps adds character back; it also helps with making similar units distinct, so I would do the cloaks with a different scheme.

The colour choice depends partially on what you are going to do with the fur trim, and partially on whether you want a single defining colour for the whole army.

The following suggestions might look good: (i) purple (ii) light brown/khaki (iii) ochre


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> As WHFB rank-and-file models are less characterful I think more than one large colour helps adds character back; it also helps with making similar units distinct, so I would do the cloaks with a different scheme.
> 
> The colour choice depends partially on what you are going to do with the fur trim, and partially on whether you want a single defining colour for the whole army.
> 
> The following suggestions might look good: (i) purple (ii) light brown/khaki (iii) ochre


Well, I'm not all that confident that I can paint over/strip the cloaks of their existing paint scheme, plus it was quite a bit of work to drybrush the green on so I'll leave it for now.

However, I am planning to add in some units that won't have a mark but will simply serve all the gods (fluff-wise at least) so I'll try this two colour idea on them.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

*Fur and metal done on the Nurgle Warriors*

Well I've done the fur and the metal on the Nurgle Warriors, so now I just need to do the boots and tidy a few things up before beginning work on the shields. Anyway here are the pictures.

With metal added:









With the fur added:









Finally a close-up shot of the champion to better show off the additions:









One thing I'm going to start doing from now on is focusing more on individual warriors rather than group shots as they don't show off the detail as well as I'd like.


----------

